# Tempestade Atlântica Ulla



## stormy (15 Fev 2014 às 01:42)

Ao longo do dia 11 e 12 de Fevereiro de 2014  uma perturbação do jet polar nos niveis altos ejectou-se desde a América do Norte em direcção ao Atlantico subtropical.

Um Anticiclone térmico de niveis médios e baixos no Atlantico Ocidental/Canadá enviou uma massa de ar polar continental pelo Oceano.

Esta massa de ar polar colidiu com massas de ar subtropicais que se observavam no Atlantico subtropical entre os Açores e o Golfo de Cadiz, iniciando-se fortes processos de frontogenese.

Os processos de frontogenese foram suportados pela perturbação em altura, nomeadamente um forte campo de forçamento dinamico ( div 300hpa) presente na margem leste do cavado, que em conjunto com o forte jet nos niveis altos favoreceu um rápido escoamento do ar que ascendia na vertical, permitindo quedas rápidas da pressão á superficie, e portanto, o fenómeno de ciclogenese.

As condições favoraveis levaram á genese explosiva de um forte ciclone extratropical, que passou pouco a norte dos Açores com pressões abaixo dos 980hpa durante o dia 13.

Verificaram-se nas ilhas condições de tempo severo com rajadas pontualmente superiores a 150km.h e ondulação superior a 10m.
A precipitação não foi muito relevante, sendo que era no quadrante nordeste da depressão ( entre a frente quente e o triple point) que se verificavam as maiores precipitações.

Devido a uma pluma de ar quente nos niveis médios que avançou no sector quente, gerou-se uma capping layer que limitou a instabilidade no entorno ao arquipélago Açoreano.

Mais a norte/nordeste a massa de ar nos niveis médios era mais fria, e o forçamento associado á frente quente/triple point proporcionaram condições mais favoraveis ao desenvolvimento de precipitações intensas convectivas e estratiformes.


No entanto,  a frente fria apresentou uns nucleos de reflectividade interessantes á passagem pelo grupo central:







*( Cortesia do IPMA-Delegação Regional dos Açores)
*

Seria de supor que alguma convecção frontal possa ter originado algum fenomeno pontual de rajadas severas por transporte de momento na vertical.

 Mas o IPMA-Açores parece ter excluido ao referir na página do FB que " _*Não houve sinais de convecção severa.*_" e que "*Embora as refletividades do radar fossem intensas a faixa de precipitação era muito estreita e por isso a precipitação registada foi relativamente modesta.*"

Seria interessante perceber porque é que as descargas associadas ás células frontais não conseguiram transportar a energia do fluxo em altura para a superficie...uma hipótese é que os gradientes térmicos nos primeiros 1 ou 2km tenham sido fracos, outra é que os perfis verticais tenham-se revelado saturados..a presença de camadas de ar mais seco nos niveis médios é usualmente um dos principais mecanismos potenciadores de downbursts dado que favorece o arrefecimento evaporativo dos downdrafts e a sua acelaração em direcção ao solo.

Bom, deixo aqui um grafico da evolução pressão e precipitação ( O IPMA omitiu qual a estação) pra dias 12, 13 e 14.






*( Cortesia do IPMA-Delegação Regional dos Açores)
*

Nota-se a acentuada descida e posterior subida da pressão, as flutuações rápidas da pressão são precisamente as responsaveis pela forte circulação de ventos assoicados ao centro depressionário.

Por fim deixo uma especial palavra de agradecimento ao IPMA- Açores pela partilha dos dados de radar e EMA e pela atitude em geral muito positiva e proactiva mostrada no dialogo com as pessoas, nomeadamente na pagina de FB.
Esperamos que em breve o IPMA aqui no continente tambem possa ter esta atitude pedagogica e muito agradavel tanto para as pessoas em geral como, em particular, aqui para a malta meteoamadora

Quem quiser ( aconselho!) faça like em https://www.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt


----------

